
Show HN: What Animal Am I? – An Alexa Guessing Game for Speech Development - Jsharm
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.co.uk&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B081GV8Y7V&#x2F;<p>Let us know what you think, my wife is a Speech therapist so we wrote a fun skill for improving communication in children.
I&#x27;m a python developer so was fun to work on this as a side project.  Also happy to answer any questions anyone has about developing skills for Alexa.
======
Jsharm
[https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B081GV8Y7V/](https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B081GV8Y7V/)

